# Aide résolution de conflits

## Anard

Bonjour,

Suite à l'arrivée de Python 3.9 comme version par défaut, j'ai un conflit lors des appels à emerge, et je ne comprends pas comment le résoudre. Pourriez-vous 'aider à comprendre ce qu'il essaie de me dire ?

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ cat /etc/portage/make.conf 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

COMMON_FLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="-* @BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"

USE="fr bluetooth apache2 samba"

LINGUAS="fr"

L10N="fr"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 python3_8"

#PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9"

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ sudo emerge -puDN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/libxml2:2

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="icu ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -lzma -static-libs -test -verify-sig" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_7" conflicts with

    <dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12 required by (dev-python/lxml-4.6.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="threads -doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_7"

    ^                 ^^^^^^
```

Merci.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Regardez le bug #790737.

Vous attendez qu'il soit corrigé ou vous démasquez dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12-r1 et dev-python/lxml-4.6.3-r1.1

----------

## Anard

OK merci beaucoup ça roule.

Ceci dit, j'ai toujours beaucoup de mal à comprendre les soucis dont me fait part portage, j'aimerais mieux comprendre ce qu'il veut me dire par ce genre de choses : 

 *Quote:*   

>   (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="icu ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -lzma -static-libs -test -verify-sig" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 -python3_7" conflicts with
> 
>     <dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.12 required by (dev-python/lxml-4.6.3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="threads -doc -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8 python3_9 (-pypy3) (-python3_10) -python3_7"
> 
>     ^                 ^^^^^^

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Portage dit qu'il aimerait mettre à jour libxml2 à la version 2.9.12 mais ne peut pas le faire parce que lxml nécessite une version plus ancienne.

----------

